# Ryanair Priority Checking In?



## blueshoes (6 Feb 2008)

Got some cheaps flights to uk and passed on the Priority Boarding because flights were cheap and after paying for the usual bags etc I had had enough 

Just wondering what people's experience of flying with ryanair? Ive never been on one  Always flew with air lingus but goin to a hens party so cheap was a good option! Is there any chance we will get sitted together or is that just stupid talk? None of the other girls used priority booking either.


----------



## HappyBudda (6 Feb 2008)

*Re: Ryanair Priority Checking In??*

As you know Ryanair is open seating.  Priority ticket holders prob only account for 15-20% of seats so as long as you as in front half of regular queue there should not be a prob.  These are my observations as a weekly ryanair user.
Good luck


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2008)

blueshoes said:


> Just wondering what people's experience of flying with ryanair? Ive never been on one  Always flew with air lingus


I thought that _AL _short haul flights were basically the same deal these days? No frills and all extras require an additional payment?


----------



## Stifster (6 Feb 2008)

Priority boarding is about 33% of the plane (according to newstalk article last week), hardly worth it for a flight to the UK.

Ryanair cancelled a flight to Faro on us (2 adults and a 10 month old) as we walked to the boarding gate last year. The mrs won't ever fly with them again!


----------



## blueshoes (6 Feb 2008)

Thanks for that happybudda, just a friend of my boyfriends went with them to spain and said it was crazy at the spanish airport with all these people who had priority booked then more who had not pushing/shobhing to get on the plane 1st!! Like who cares there is a seat for everyone afterall!!

Thanks again will tell that to the girls


----------



## blueshoes (6 Feb 2008)

didnt know that you had to pay by credit card also they dont seem to accept laser? or am I missing something? and they charge for using cc? im not complaining as the flights were still alot cheap than aer lingus


----------



## HappyBudda (6 Feb 2008)

You wont get that kind of carry on at irish / english airports in gereral.
i usually head straight for the back of the plane because you usually have all the old dears blocking aisle trying to put handbags in overhead lockers.
Plus, you never heard of an airplane reversing into a mountain did you.
Ryanair are sound, only had one delay in over 40 flights since sept.


----------



## sam h (6 Feb 2008)

Yes you pay for CC....but on the last 2 flights i booked with them, it never came off....expecting it to be added to my CC bill any day, or I might just get away with it.  All the extras can add up!


----------



## Simeon (6 Feb 2008)

Never have done it and have never been saperated from travelling companion. All seating is a little cramped but most flights are under two hours. If you go for all the bits of extras, you may as well go Aer Lingus.


----------



## deebnm (6 Feb 2008)

I booked flights for online checking & priorty boarding - no extra cost but I am not checking a bag in - my last bag fiitted the ryanair requirements of 10kg!

Does this mean I do not have to check in at all?


----------



## HappyBudda (6 Feb 2008)

If you web check in up to a couple of hours before flight you just go straight through customs without checking in.  you will need passport number for web check in and expiry date.  Also need passport at gate.


----------



## deebnm (6 Feb 2008)

Wud the bag not have to weighed by ryanair staff?


----------



## scatriona (6 Feb 2008)

I did web checkin with Ryanair last week and it was great! I walked straight to security, & down to gate. Bag was never weighed by anyone but it was standard 'hand luggage' size.


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Feb 2008)

just remember to do the online check-in for the return leg after you've arrived at your destination! when it didn't pop up as an option when i made the booking i presumed it wasn't available at manchester airport so got stung for the normal check-in (only £2 but annoying all the same) and had to queue. it's a great option when you have carry-on luggage and is handy for 'skipping' the queue.


----------



## HighFlier (6 Feb 2008)

Priority boarding makes sense in Dublin as its well regulated and if you are anywhere up the queue you will definitely get an aisle seat and have a good chance of an exit row with ooodles of leg room if you rush to the back steps.

On the return flight from some airports Warsaw esp. its a rugby scrum but some use of the elbows with your priority card usually works. Poland is nearly three hours and it's well worth getting an exit seat.


----------



## ROSS (6 Feb 2008)

Flew recently form Newcastle to Dublin with Ryanair and it was more like 90% that had priority boarding !! - and it was a scrum but perhaps it was just the beer bellies of the disgruntled footy fans returning from St James Park (prior to the return of King Kev of course)


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Feb 2008)

Returning from Nice airport last week the priority check in was a joke. One queue rather than the normal two queues. The non Ryanair staff at check in didn't bother with the priority system at all. As usual the first six rows of seats were closed off for the usual excuse of "weight distribution". Yet, because the plane was running late the staff allowed the last 6 or 7 passengers to sit in the front six rows. So much for weight distribution and those with priority boarding who wanted to sit in the first six rows.


----------



## Guest120 (7 Feb 2008)

HappyBudda said:


> If you web check in up to a couple of hours before flight *you just go straight through customs without checking in*.  you will need passport number for web check in and expiry date.  Also need passport at gate.


Customs don't get involved in airport departures.


----------



## shesells (7 Feb 2008)

dereko1969 said:


> just remember to do the online check-in for the return leg after you've arrived at your destination! when it didn't pop up as an option when i made the booking i presumed it wasn't available at manchester airport so got stung for the normal check-in (only £2 but annoying all the same) and had to queue. it's a great option when you have carry-on luggage and is handy for 'skipping' the queue.


 
It depends on how long you're going for. Recently used it for a day trip to London, checked in for the outbound flight and was surprised that the return didn't appear so I entered the reference again and switched the order of the airports and was able to check in for the return flight too.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Feb 2008)

Normally I have to go to an Internet Cafe or use the hotel I am staying at to print off my online check in for Ryanair. The hotel I was staying at was charging €6 for the use of 1 hour on the internet, so no saving there. The local internet cafe charged me €1.
It is a pity that you cannot print off both the outward journey and return journey from your own home before you go.


----------



## Scott (7 Feb 2008)

I've flown with them for the last 10 years and have to say that compared to AL, they are a joy. Found that the best way to use them is to only carry hand baggage, always web check-in and always expect the worst. I like to play a little game at the gate by rushing up to be first in the queue which then starts everybody else queueing, then going and sitting down when there is plenty of empty seats beside the gate. Seeing as the bus to the airport costs more than the flight, I'll put up with the rude and ignorant cabin crew and the well worn upholstery.


----------



## mik_da_man (7 Feb 2008)

That sounds like a fun game 

And I have to agree - I fly with them often and always carry on luggage and web checkin.
I get to the airport 40 mins before the flight takes off and just stroll trough security and onto the plane. Nearly as easy as getting the bus!


----------



## blueshoes (7 Feb 2008)

This is going to be interesting!!! I will report back as to how my 1st trip on a well worn ryanair plane with rude staff went!! 

Scott that sounds like a very good game to play


----------



## pugwall (7 Feb 2008)

> It is a pity that you cannot print off both the outward journey and return journey from your own home before you go.





> It depends on how long you're going for. Recently used it for a day trip to London, checked in for the outbound flight and was surprised that the return didn't appear so I entered the reference again and switched the order of the airports and was able to check in for the return flight too.


I flew Dublin to Cork last Friday and returned on Sunday - checked in online on Thursday for both legs of the journey. I also had to enter the reference number again and switched the order of the airports.
Delighted with the service and it only cos €25! Bargain!


----------



## Guest127 (8 Feb 2008)

pity you can't check in online for longer than 48 hours. for the sake of €3 ( now €4) its not worth the hassle of looking for an internet cafe if you are on holiday or away for a week or so.


----------



## blueshoes (18 Feb 2008)

Just back from my trip to uk with the girls!!! 

Ryanair went ok plane was on time, clean, staff friendly. Could not complain about a thing.

2queues at dublin airport 1for priority and on for us normal passagners..it was well enforced as the priority got on first then the other passangers we all got sitting together. However at uk airport it was like a cattle pin everyone just barged there way to the gate. No system in place at all. It was disgraceful. The people that had priority check in didnt get to get on plane first so they had wasted there money for the return leg of the flight. Glad I didnt pay it. Would prefer AL because you can chose your seat and dont have to q to get sitted together but there ok for short trips I guess. Would use them again


----------



## HappyBudda (18 Feb 2008)

Welcome back blueshoes.  Which airport in Engerland did you fly into??


----------

